# No More Mats!



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

Remember when I was complaining about MoJo blowing coat? Well I fixed the problem, and I didn't even need to buy that new comb! Meet my "rat dog"...before and after ound:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

It works. Mojo is adorable and he looks exactly like my maltese girls used to look with a puppy cut. I bet he KNOWS he looks good, too. They always have a little extra skip in their step after a good haircut!

How old was he when he started blowing coat? I'm trying to prepare myself for the inevitable...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He looks just like Oliver in the first photo


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

OH Mojo must feel so much better and he looks adorable!


----------



## Dar (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay, I am new here and I don't know the terminology. What does "blowing coat" mean?

Dar


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah, the shave down! lol.
Groomer did this to Cooper about 2 months ago. Took about a month before I'd walk him before dark ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Dar said:


> Okay, I am new here and I don't know the terminology. What does "blowing coat" mean?
> 
> Dar


It's usually the time where the coat changes from puppy to adult and you know it by the texture and the dog gets matts easier. A female can blow coat because of hormones also. Blowing coat or coat change can be minimal or OMG


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mojo is such a cutie.


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

He will be 1yr old next week, and it started about a month ago. Even though he has NO hair, I still groom him so he keeps in the habit of it. the problem now is he is FREEZING (I guess I should have done it sooner!). I am against dressing animals, but I have to go get him a sweater. I had to literally drag him out to pee this morning, then he went right back to bed to warm up. Poor thing!


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

You're right! I can't wait until he looks like that again!


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

You are too kind...I am still giggling everytime I look at him! I hope I am not hurting his ego!


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

The groomer said "don't worry, he will look great .....by Christmas! My son couldn't believe that I took him for a daytime walk yesterday...."do you have no shame?" he said..LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwww... look at how skinny Mojo is under all that hair!! lol It is definitely much easier to maintain. :biggrin1:
*
"the problem now is he is FREEZING (I guess I should have done it sooner!). I am against dressing animals, but I have to go get him a sweater. I had to literally drag him out to pee this morning, then he went right back to bed to warm up. Poor thing!"*

I, too, was "against" putting clothing on a dog, but then you have the small Havanese whose feet freeze in the winter time, gets sand and/or salt on them, shivers when it's wet and cold and then drags in snowballs the size of grapefruits, so ......... you dress them and all is good!! ound: :biggrin1:


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 5 month old puppy and he has started making knots in his hind quarters and tail, perhaps with his tongue. I have cut a few of them out because they were too matted but I wondered if anyone knows why he is doing that or if anyone has experienced the same problem. thanks


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

joytrink said:


> I have a 5 month old puppy and he has started making knots in his hind quarters and tail, perhaps with his tongue. I have cut a few of them out because they were too matted but I wondered if anyone knows why he is doing that or if anyone has experienced the same problem. thanks


Hi Joytrink
Saydee sometimes nibbles and licks at herself when she has an itch. Perhaps your pup has dry or itchy skin? I know when Saydee bites at an itch it always kind of tweaks out the hair around the area. I started adding a little Salmon Oil to her food and it seems to have helped with the dry skin quite a bit.


----------



## bella serra (Jun 23, 2008)

against dressing animals???
my bella really loves it!!!
she lifts her leg to put on her little dresses...and gets excited cause she knows we are going out...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*short or long*

I get tired of the coat or hurting them...even as adults. So I cut about once a year and let it grow out...and then I realize that it is too much for them (I don't mind) and I cut again.

They look better with long coats but I am not showing so why do I care so much? LOL

They are just so skinny when the coat is short. And so pretty when their coat is long. But I no longer wear lots of makeup nor high heeled shoes for the same reason.

Funny how now that I am older I want my dogs to be BEAUTIFUL! LOL

Linda


----------



## joytrink (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Maya,
I have fish oil and will start putting it in his food to see if it helps.


----------

